
Show HN: A minimal working native WebRTC app for iOS with audio and video calls - stasel
https://github.com/stasel/WebRTC-iOS
======
stasel
So I was wondering, what is the easiest way to implement WebRTC into an iOS
app, after some research it looks like the WebRTC native API is great and can
be easily implemented in any app.

This demo app is of course the bare minimum and to achieve production ready
video/audio calling you will probably need much more effort

